# I fought the school because it was the most logical  thing to do at the moment.



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 30, 2008)

Remember these? First take the month you were born, followed by the day you were born, and then your current shirt color! Put them together and get a weird sentence!

Month you were born:

January: I kicked
February: I sat on
March: I killed
April: I hugged
May: I ate
June: I danced with
July: I fought
August: I kissed
September: I sniffed
October: I threw
November: I wore 
December: I tortured

Day you were born:

1: a pie
2: a Lopunny
3: an Ice Beam
4: Sonic
5: Ash
6: a lolcat
7: a Shroomish
8: Link
9: a hat
10: a dog
11: a comic book
12: Mario
13: a Togepi
14: a bottle
15: a bee
16: a sheet of paper
17: a flashlight
18: the school
19: a unicorn 
19: a Snubbull
20: a smiley
21: the O RLY owl
22: a Qwilfish
23: a book
24: a T-shirt
25: a computer
26: an ice cream
27: a slushie
28: a carrot
29: a Pokeball
30: a DS
31: a Gamecube

Shirt color:

Blue: because I was controlled by an evil monster.
Red: because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.
Pink: because I was bored.
Yellow: because I'm stupid.
Orange: because I wanted money.
Green: because I rock.
Gray: because I suck.
White: because it was just a dream.
Purple: because it was the most logical thing to do at the moment.
Black: because I was drunk.
No shirt: because my boss told me so.

My sentence it in the thread title.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 30, 2008)

I ate a Pokeball because it was just a dream.

oO


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 30, 2008)

I hugged a comic book because I was controlled by an evil monster.

Hm.


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 30, 2008)

I sniffed Mario because it was just a dream.


----------



## Exdeath (Jun 30, 2008)

I threw a T-shirt because I was controlled by an evil monster.

Somehow, that doesn't strike me as very evil.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

I ate a DS because it was the most logical thing to do at the moment.

Whoa, Dragonclaw your birthday is a day before mine. O_O


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jun 30, 2008)

I sniffed a pokeball because I rock

(this is a fake created for security)


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 30, 2008)

I wore a dog because my boss told me so.

Whut


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 30, 2008)

I kicked Ash because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 30, 2008)

I danced with a slushie because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 30, 2008)

I tortured the O RLY owl because I wanted money.


----------



## Minish (Jun 30, 2008)

I kissed a carrot because it was just a dream. >D

HELL. YES.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

I tortured a ice cream because I rock.

Uh.... what the heck?!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

I fought *a* unicorn because it was the most logical thing to do at the moment.

*is totally freaked out that someone was born the day before me*


----------



## nastypass (Jun 30, 2008)

I sniffed a dog because I was controlled by an evil monster.

I believe the appropriate phrase would be 'lol whut.'


----------



## kunikida. (Jun 30, 2008)

I kicked a smiley because I rock.
Poor smiley. But do I ever rock!


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jun 30, 2008)

I hugged a t-shirt because I rock.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 30, 2008)

I threw a bottle because I was controlled by an evil monster.

I also feel sorry for someone who was born on August 5, and is wearing a purple, orange, yellow, or pink. *owned*


----------



## Flora (Jun 30, 2008)

I kissed an ice cream because I was controlled by an evil monster.

Note to self: go back in time, be born on August 5, and wear a purple shirt.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 1, 2008)

I threw a comic book because I suck.

...That was underwhelming.


----------



## Qwilfish (Jul 1, 2008)

I wore a dog because I was drunk.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 1, 2008)

I killed Mario because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2008)

I tortured a Shroomish because I suck.


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 1, 2008)

I threw Mario because I was controlled by an evil monster.

Sounds like an excuse. o_o


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 1, 2008)

Um, Cirrus? I believe that should say you _killed_ the carrot. I'm fairly sure you don't have the same birthday as me. :/

I _kissed _a carrot because it was the most logical thing to do at the moment.

Which has actually happened.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 1, 2008)

I hugged a Shroomish because I was controlled by an evil monster.

It's awesome because Shroomish evolves into my favourite pokémon and "coincidentally" has my day of the month, and I hug it, too. :3


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 1, 2008)

Me.
I killed a book because I suck.
Friends.
I sat on a bottle because I was bored (Ok, that sounded wrong)
I fought Sonic because I'm stupid.
I kissed an ORLY owl because it was the most logical the to do at the moment.


xD


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jul 1, 2008)

I kicked an Ice Beam because I rock.

...Wow. That made less sense than any of the other ones. XD


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jul 1, 2008)

I fought a Togepi because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## Arcanine (Jul 2, 2008)

I ate a t-shirt because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

I fought a Snubbull because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 5, 2008)

I ate Sonic because......hey what do you put for a tye-dye shirt?it has red orange yellow green blue purple and pink...?


> I sat on a bottle because I was bored (Ok, that sounded wrong)


ok there is no WAY he has the same b-day as my mom and is wearing the same color of shirt....


----------



## camerupt (Jul 5, 2008)

I threw a bee because it was just a dream.

My brother: I threw a hat because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

My brother: I fought a hat because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 8, 2008)

I sat on a lolcat because I was controlled by an evil monster.  Weird.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 8, 2008)

Walker said:


> I sniffed a dog because I was controlled by an evil monster.
> 
> I believe the appropriate phrase would be 'lol whut.'


Omg. Walker.....you were born on the same day as me......on the same month...O_O
My sentence is the same as Walker's sentence.....>.>


----------



## Espeon (Jul 8, 2008)

I fought a smiley because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 8, 2008)

I fought a bottle because Im stupid... O_O.....Hey! XD


----------



## ZimD (Jul 16, 2008)

I danced with a book because I suck.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 31, 2008)

I fought the bottle because my boss told me to.


----------



## BCM (Dec 31, 2008)

I ate a Shroomish because I was drunk.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 31, 2008)

I sat on a Togepi because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.

We did something like this at my school and I got "I love firefighters because the voices told me to do so"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 31, 2008)

I fought a carrot because I was bored.


----------



## Vespiform (Jan 4, 2009)

I tortured a Lopunny because I was bored. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

I threw Mario because I suckl


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 4, 2009)

I fought a hat because I was drunk.

that makes some sense at least, if i was drunk


----------



## Jolty (Jan 4, 2009)

I killed a comic book because I was controlled by an evil monster


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 4, 2009)

I tortured a DS because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 5, 2009)

I sniffed a computer because my boss told me so.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 5, 2009)

I ate a book because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.


----------



## Lord Jon Stall (Jan 5, 2009)

I fought the man because it was the right thing to do.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jan 5, 2009)

I tortured a sheet of paper because I was bored.
That actually kinda makes sense.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 5, 2009)

My Brother: I sniffed a computer because I was drunk.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 5, 2009)

I fought a flashlight because I rock.


???


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jan 6, 2009)

I hugged a bottle because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

I ate a book because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## turbler (Jan 6, 2009)

:sweatdrop:I wore an Ice beam because I rock...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 6, 2009)

I killed an ice cream because I was drunk


----------



## S.K (Jan 6, 2009)

I wore an ice cream because I rock.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 7, 2009)

I fought Link because it was the most logical thing to do at the moment.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 9, 2009)

I killed an ice cream because I suck.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 9, 2009)

I sat on a togepi because I rock


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 9, 2009)

I killed an ice cream because I suck.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 10, 2009)

I danced with Ash because I was controlled by an evil monster.

(...yeah, some form of mind-control would _definitely_ have to be involved for that one.)


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jan 11, 2009)

I ate a Shroomish because it was the most logical thing to do at the moment.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 11, 2009)

I kicked a Togepi because it was just a dream.


----------



## Mercury (Jan 11, 2009)

I wore the O RLY owl because I suck.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 12, 2009)

I wore a T-shirt because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 12, 2009)

I ate all of the legendaries for breakfast because it made sense at the moment.


----------



## Scizor King (Jan 12, 2009)

I hugged Sonic because I was drunk.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 12, 2009)

I wore a T-Shirt because I was drunk.

*Gasp* I must always be drunk then, because I always wear a T-shirt.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 13, 2009)

I ate the O RLY owl because I was drunk. 

>:3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 14, 2009)

I hugged a Shroomish because I rock~


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 15, 2009)

I sat on a Qwilfish because it was just a dream.

Well, I'm glad. That would have hurt quite a bit if I'd been awake.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 15, 2009)

I sat on the o rly owl because I was controlled by an evil monster.   


...Wait, wats an O rly owl? Is it like a bill o'riley owl or something?


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 15, 2009)

It's one of those lame internet things that people copy-and-paste into their posts when they want to be "funny" and they're unable to come up with something themselves.

It's just a picture of an owl with the text "O RLY?" stuck onto it, probably in MS Paint.  Nothing special.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I sniffed a book because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 15, 2009)

I hugged the O RLY owl because it was just a dream.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE> (Mar 28, 2009)

I hugged Link because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.
Who the what now? :sweatdrop:


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 28, 2009)

I kissed a flashlight because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.
Ummm.. okaaaay.


----------



## Vladimir Scorpius (Mar 28, 2009)

I danced with a unicorn because bunny patterned monkeys are dancing in my head.

And now for something completely different


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

I fought a bottle because I rock.


----------



## Flora (Mar 28, 2009)

I kissed an ice cream because I rok.

...wha?


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

I threw Ash because I wanted money.

O RLY?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2010)

I wore a sheet of paper because it was just a dream.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 15, 2010)

I ate a slushie because I was drunk.

Hey! I like slusies!


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 16, 2010)

I kissed a lolcat because it was just a dream.

O_o Beat THAT!


----------



## Adriane (Aug 16, 2010)

I KISSED A BOTTLE BECAUSE I WAS DRUNK.

WHAT.


----------



## Goku (Aug 16, 2010)

I sat on Sonic because my boss told me so.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 16, 2010)

I sat on an ice beam because I suck.


----------



## Goku (Aug 16, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> I sat on an ice beam because I suck.


hey, I toke my shirt off so i didn't do "  because I suck  " :huh::yawn::dead:


----------



## Aisling (Aug 16, 2010)

I ate an Ice Beam because it was just a dream.

...


----------



## Green (Aug 16, 2010)

I LOOKED AT ALRAUNE'S SPRITE THREAD SO I CAN STRIVE TO BECOME BETTER

:v


----------



## Missile (Aug 16, 2010)

I sniffed a T-Shirt because I was drunk.

WHOO.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 19, 2010)

I kissed a T-Shirt because it was jus a dream!

Yes, it really is that close now, I need ideas of what to ask for: a DS and a load of earache from my brother or a PSP and borrow games from PhaRaoH jus to play!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

I sat on a Togepi because it was just a dream.


----------



## magnemite (Aug 21, 2010)

I kicked a GameCube because it was just a dream.

(ONLY IN A DREAM, NEVER IN REAL LIFE)


----------



## Hogia (Aug 23, 2010)

I threw my DS at the wall because a Pikachu beat my Pidgeotto.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 23, 2010)

I kissed Mario because I was controled by an evil monster!

AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH I HATE YOU EVIL MONSTERS!


----------



## Blazie (Aug 24, 2010)

...I killed Mario because I was bored.

But I like Mario! ;.;



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I killed Mario because I was controlled by an evil monster.


DUDE we have the same birthday. =D


----------



## Green (Aug 24, 2010)

i kissed sonic because i was possessed by an evil monster.

:v


----------



## Dr Frank (Aug 25, 2010)

I fought Link because I rock.
Yeah...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Sep 1, 2010)

I sat on a pokeball because I was drunk xD


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 2, 2010)

I wore a piece of paper because I was controlled by an evil monster at the time


----------



## ... (Sep 4, 2010)

I threw a flashlight because it was just a dream.


----------



## Nemec (Sep 4, 2010)

I ate a book because I was drunk.

Alternatively:
I AM AWESOME BECAUSE I AM AWESOME. :D


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 6, 2010)

I KISSED A QWILFISH BECAUSE I WAS DRUNK. ._.


----------



## ... (Sep 10, 2010)

I threw a flashlight because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 10, 2010)

I ate an Ice Beam because it was just a dream.

...that rhymes. :D


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 10, 2010)

I tortured a carrot because it was just a dream.

LOL

Apparently, I have a hidden desire to torment carrots, which comes out naturally as I'm asleep. Hope I don't start sleepwalking, we might have carrot fragments all over the house.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 11, 2010)

I ate Link because my boss told me so. >.>


----------



## magnemite (Sep 12, 2010)

I kicked a Gamecube because I wanted money.

Because everyone wants to get money from a Gamecube!


----------



## Hogia (Sep 18, 2010)

I chewed on paper because it seemed logical. *SHOT*


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Sep 23, 2010)

I hugged Sonic because I was controlled by an evil monster.
Or
I hugged Sonic because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.

I am wearing a two-colored shirt. It is blue and red.


----------



## Hogia (Sep 25, 2010)

I read a book because I felt like it.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

I kicked Link because my boss told me to.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 8, 2011)

I kicked a Pokeball because I was controlled by an evil monster.


Ehh... Doesn't sound evil to me.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

I tourtured a sheet of paper because bunny patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.


----------



## Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

I killed the school because it was the most logical thing to do at the moment >:)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

I ate a slushie because I was controlled by an evil monster and drunk.


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 16, 2011)

I danced with Mario because I was controlled by an evil monster.


----------



## M&F (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not sure whether my shirt qualifies as blue or black right now, so, I ate a bottle, either because I was controlled by an evil monster, or drunk.

In an eighties cartoon perspective, it's the same thing, anyhow.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I wore a Unicorn because I was controlled by an evil monster


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

'I tortured a slushie because i was being controlled by an evil monster.'
Eh, sounds like something i would do.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 16, 2011)

I...kissed a lolcat because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.

I, um...wat


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

The Omskivar said:


> I...kissed a lolcat because bunny-patterned monkeys are dancing on my head.
> 
> I, um...wat


Holy fart, i'm putting that in my sig. You mind?


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 16, 2011)

I wore a Lopunny because it was just a dream.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

I kicked Link because I was drunk and I rock. o_O


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

I kicked a Quilfish because I'm stupid.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

I kicked Link because I was controlled by an evil monster and I rock.


----------

